# Am I too old? Is there too much against us?



## Princessmoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all just posting for some advice really, I am driving myself crazy ttc and don't know what to do  

Me and my dh have been ttc for ten months now but I feel there is too much against us and have convinced myself it's not going to happen.  I am 40 so time isn't on my side but my dh has been on anti-rejection drugs following kidney transplant some years ago and his first semen sample said no sperm present  

My bloods were normal but I have now missed one af, several hpt later all BFN so am also worried the menopause may be starting, although have no other symptoms  

My dh is due to do another sample after Christmas but my gp really wasn't very helpful just telling me time wasn't on my side so I should hurry up, what does he think I'm doing!!

I have three wonderful children from my first marriage, youngest 15 and I do realise how lucky I am but dearly long for a baby with my amazing husband

He has been through so much health wise and I often ask myself why He is such a loving, kind man and would make an amazing daddy but we just don't know what to do or where to get help?!?

Sorry about the essay just letting it all out, wishing all on FF lots of luck

Nicky xxx


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Nicky, 

I've only just started my journey.  I have no children (YET) and I am also 40.  (41 next month)

I'm quite new to FF, but I have read a lot of the posts on the site, and amongst the sadder stories, there are also some encouraging ones. 

It's true that time is not on our side, but it's not all doom and gloom when you're our age either.

I know from personal experience that it's difficult not to get down about things, but I force myself to try to think positively, because stress is an amazing thing (not in a good way!) and can cause all sorts of physical side effects.  So, you may not be starting menopause....it may be that you are stressed and that's affecting your cycles etc. 

You say that you don't know what to do, or where to get help...but you've already started the ball rolling by seeing your GP.  If you feel he wasn't very helpful, then just out-and-out  request that he give you a referral to a fertility specialist, and go from there.  

Good luck!  Check in and let us know how you get on. 

Liesa x


----------



## Princessmoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Liesa

Thanks for your reply, I know I seem a miserable moo but I'm not really lol

It was good just to write it down and let it out  

We have decided that we will got back to gp after Christmas and as you say demand a referral, I hope things go the way you would like too 

Good luck with your journey fingers crossed for us both

Take care
Nicky xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Have you both found the Over 40's board on FF yet. Packed full of members in similar situations to yourselves and lots of positive stories on there to keep your spirits up and focussed 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Lots of love and luck   
Maz x


----------

